# Kuroshio Sea



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful things I've ever seen and deff on my list to do before I go.. The 2nd largest tank in the world, located in the ATL. This is a must see for EVERYONE if you haven't seen yet:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7deClndzQw&feature=related


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow. Now why couldn't that have been a reef tank?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

ive seen this video before its amazing i would never be able to go there. they would have to drag me out because i wouldnt be able to look away from that. so awesome


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, and on a side note, it's the third largest. Dubai is the second while the Atlanta Aquarium has the largest. 

:hbd:USA!!! :hbd:


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

the one in dubai is cool to!! i think they should make the kuroshiro one a reef tank tho!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I shudder to think how much all of that live rock and coral would cost. Easily in the billions I would assume.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

yeah, thats a looooot of rock.....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hmmm..... One pound per gallon, 1,981,000 gallons, $5 per pound... That's at least $9,905,000 on just rock. That would be about two thirds full... And of coarse, there's the shipping on more than 1,000,000 pounds of rock... Plus it would be premium grade, plus professional aquascaping, plus liquid cement to prevent rock slides; WOW. TOS, do you have a more professional estimate?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only insofar as retail is for chumps. They would mainly use limestone they'd have quarried for themselves at around 70 cents a pound, delivered, and then top it up with cheaper grade almost-decorator rock. They'd also not fill it 2/3 full, but only 1/3 at most. Huge tanks, you see, can't be seen in such great detail so fancy rock isn't important, and they use big fish in big tanks, which need big swimming spaces.
As such, they'd save a bundle right there off the top.

Our reef club meets at the Gulfarium, where the once-65,000 gallon fish tank has been converted into a 28,000 gallon reef tank. It didn't look so hot at first, but now that it's matured, you can't tell it's not full of premium rock. It's awesome, and the coral coverage is so complete that you almost can't tell you're looking at a tank instead of at a real reef.
It's the only fish store I know of where you point at what you want to the SCUBA diver inside the tank, who nabs it for you.


----------



## OliveOyl23 (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow. We are going to Georiga this summer, I just added that to my list of places we must go.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Only insofar as retail is for chumps. They would mainly use limestone they'd have quarried for themselves at around 70 cents a pound, delivered, and then top it up with cheaper grade almost-decorator rock. They'd also not fill it 2/3 full, but only 1/3 at most. Huge tanks, you see, can't be seen in such great detail so fancy rock isn't important, and they use big fish in big tanks, which need big swimming spaces.
> As such, they'd save a bundle right there off the top.
> 
> Our reef club meets at the Gulfarium, where the once-65,000 gallon fish tank has been converted into a 28,000 gallon reef tank. It didn't look so hot at first, but now that it's matured, you can't tell it's not full of premium rock. It's awesome, and the coral coverage is so complete that you almost can't tell you're looking at a tank instead of at a real reef.
> It's the only fish store I know of where you point at what you want to the SCUBA diver inside the tank, who nabs it for you.


Imagine that, pointing to the scuba diver for what you want... lol

This is a LFS?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

http://www.gulfarium.com/

This?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats dope!!

Too bad cali don't have something like that...


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I have been to the gulfarium a few times. I did not know you could get corals.  I have seen the tank I was drooling all over the glass lol XD I May have to stop by on my way back from Orlando next month!


----------

